# really bad ovulation pain



## Batia (May 21, 2009)

I have always had some tenderness and pain around ovulation so that I was aware that ovulation was near and taking place but this time I am having really bad ovulation pain the day I ovulate. I have tenderness leading up to ovulation and then the day I ovulate I have very bad pain in lower abdomen and pelvis.
The only difference is that my last baby was 11lbs. 3oz. at birth and I discovered I have a bladder prolapse. It doesn't cause my any discomfort or problems. But I am wondering if this is why the ovulation pain is worse? This is only the 2nd time I have ovulated since baby was born. I didn't get my cycles back until he was almost 12 months old. He is just 14 months now.. 
Anyone else experience bad ovulation pain?


----------

